# In the market for Arabian / Turkish / Moroccon



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi, I am quite fascinated by the Arabian culture and some of the arte facts...

Would like to buy some handicrafts as gifts for my friends and family.

Particularyly interested in the TURKISH LAMPS / BOWLS/ SHEESHA / TURKISH COFFEE Serveware, LOCAL Instruments....

Anyone can suggest some of the best buys and the markets which one can go to?

Also i have heard of a market in Sharjah which is quite good for buying this sort of things.....cant recollect the name....


Cheers


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Go to Turkey or Morocco? Gulf Air is offering flights to Istanbul for only 1,000 AED.

The place in Sharjah is the Blue Souk. 



Dubai_NewKid said:


> Hi, I am quite fascinated by the Arabian culture and some of the arte facts...
> 
> Would like to buy some handicrafts as gifts for my friends and family.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Global Village - plenty of nice Turkish stuff there.


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

The Blue Souk is full of gold shops and a few carpet places upstairs, it's certainly not a place for the items you requested.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Second global village. The turkksh tent is one of the nicer with actual Turkish made goods.


----------



## OldFarmer (Jan 15, 2011)

You can also get tons of goods imported from those places at the Antiques Museum in Al Quoz. It is not a museum and the goods are not antiques. They claim to have moved to a "fixed price" system which is a bummer, but they have it all and then some. Look it up on Google. Not the easiest to find, but you can spend hours and hours rummaging through the place and the service staff are friendly.

Global Village's Turkey is nice, but Morocco still leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I was there not long ago.

There are several shops that do sell Arabic style kitsch. 

Global Village is probably a more convenient source. 



Toon said:


> The Blue Souk is full of gold shops and a few carpet places upstairs, it's certainly not a place for the items you requested.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

For local instruments you can try the heritage village in abu dhabi breakwater.
And just for your info, Turkey isn't an arab country


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks peeps for the suggestions, sounds like global village is worth a shot! Also does anyone know about any prices for the sheesha as well as the Turkish lamps....


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You need to barter. Just go and see for yourself.


----------

